# Should I milk after weaning?



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I have 2 Does that had boy girl twins. The babies are now 4 months old. I removed the boys 2 days ago but left the girls with them. I noticed this morning that their utters are full and tight. Should I milk them or what?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

You should go ahead and milk them to relieve the pressure on their udder. The girls can’t quite keep up by themselves it seems.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> You should go ahead and milk them to relieve the pressure on their udder. The girls can’t quite keep up by themselves it seems.


Thanks I was thinking I should but really didn't know. Thanks again!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You will have to help out until the does adjust to just the girls. I don’t totally strip them out but I will milk when they need it. If they get too full it hurts and they may not let the kids nurse.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks y'all I milked them yesterday. And I will keep a eye on them. I got almost a half gallon out of the alpine Nubian mix, she was so full she didn't even want me to touch her.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m glad you helped her out - poor mama!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work. 👍


----------

